# Kempo 4 kata moves



## SHinT (May 20, 2004)

Hi Im very new to this board and I like it allot ;-) 

can any one tell me where I can find the form called kempo 4 I have the first 3 but the 4th one was never shown in my years of training I remember it being 





> tought


  by Grand master Simon but he was never around canada much so I gues this is why but if any one knows of its where abouts or a readme file or webpage any thing pertaining to this on the moves this will be very helpfull in my quest

Thank you very much

SHinT


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 20, 2004)

SHinT said:
			
		

> Hi Im very new to this board and I like it allot ;-)
> 
> can any one tell me where I can find the form called kempo 4 I have the first 3 but the 4th one was never shown in my years of training I remember it being   by Grand master Simon but he was never around canada much so I gues this is why but if any one knows of its where abouts or a readme file or webpage any thing pertaining to this on the moves this will be very helpfull in my quest
> 
> ...


Ed Parker takes you through short 4 in the 1988 IKKA connecticut instructors camp. Its got a very young Larry Tatum at the end pitting young white belts agaist eachother.(very brutal ha ha ) Perhaps you can find it on EBAY.
Sean


----------



## Michael Billings (May 20, 2004)

On behalf of the Mod/Admin team *WELCOME* to MartialTalk SHinT.  You can read the form on my page or KenpoNet.  The link to my page is http://kenpo-texas.com/long4.htm

 And I am sure Larry Tatum's video is good, or HUK Palanas's.

 -Michael
 MT Moderator (Kenpo)


----------



## Blindside (May 20, 2004)

Would this "Grandmaster Simon" be the head of the Temple Kung-fu organization?  If so, I suspect that the chances of finding a similar (or the same form) are very low.  You should try to specify your lineage a bit more, there are lots of kempo and kenpo out there and many use numbered forms.

good luck,

Lamont


----------



## SHinT (May 21, 2004)

Hi 

Yes this would be the guy LOL His art has been around for some time now and the links mentioned above are the wrong forms but a very cool site to research which I will find my self at allot I have the first three forms down Kempo 1 , 2, 3 but the last and final one ( 4 ) is the key to end this struggle of trying to remember what the moves were. So you could only imagine my frustration but patient one at that. ;-)


I thank each and every one of you for helping me find this 

Humbled for life 

SHinT

Remember we are all in it for life...


----------



## SHinT (May 22, 2004)

Hi Again

The actual name of the form is called awakining of the Dragon 1,2,3,4.

Can any body help me find the forth form?:asian: Please...



SHinT
Humbled by life in practice


----------



## TheEdge883 (May 24, 2004)

SHinT said:
			
		

> Hi Again
> 
> The actual name of the form is called awakining of the Dragon 1,2,3,4.
> 
> ...



Sorry I can't help you out here. I don't know of anyone else on the board who does Temple Kung Fu. Describe a couple of your forms, it may jog someone's memory.


----------

